# Urdu, Hindi: tafsiil karnaa



## Qureshpor

In the thread entitled "oblique infinitive + paanaa", the verb "tafsiil karnaa" was used in the context given below.


greatbear said:


> Also used for positive sentences: e.g. the same sentence could be rephrased as "is se ki paihle koi nishaan miTne paae, tum udhar jaa ke puurii tafsiil kar lo". [...]


I have not come across this usage in Urdu. What does it mean in Hindi and more important, what is its exact significance in the sentence quoted?


----------



## marrish

I am familiar with the noun tafsiil and the verb tafsiil karnaa but I have to admit that this usage is, let's say, mysterious to me. I won't resort to any dictionaries for two reasons: 

1) the author of the sentence contests them
2) it is an Urdu word the usage of which I know very well

Even if I hadn't had these reasons still I would not have consulted the dictionaries because the prospect of an explanation about the ground realities from the first hand seems much more exciting! Waiting in anticipation.


----------



## greatbear

By all these roundabout threads of yours, you simply want to get where? I will tell you: that "tafsiil karnaa" means to explain? (after all, "tafsiil" means analysis, in usual Hindi "vishleshaNR"). However, I don't care about your fixed language, dear QP: I wish to use it in the sense of "doing analysis", got it? I didn't mean "taftiish", investigation, lest you be wondering ....

For your information, when I made that post, I was already warned by a member whom I shall not name about the kind of questions that will arise: come on now, you are becoming too predictable, QP, even for the other members!


----------



## Qureshpor

I would appreciate a wider participation of Hindi speakers to give some credence to this thread. What does tum udhar jaa ke puurii tafsiil kar lo ​mean? A straight forward English translation will do.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> By all these roundabout threads of yours, you simply want to get where? I will tell you: that "tafsiil karnaa" means to explain? (after all, "tafsiil" means analysis, in usual Hindi "vishleshaNR"). However, I don't care about your fixed language, dear QP: I wish to use it in the sense of "doing analysis", got it? I didn't mean "taftiish", investigation, lest you be wondering ....
> 
> For your information, when I made that post, I was already warned by a member whom I shall not name about the kind of questions that will arise: come on now, you are becoming too predictable, QP, even for the other members!


Is it the usage peculiar to you or can it be heard from other Hindi speakers?
Re. kind of questons, remember Hindi kii kitaabeN and shukriyah/shukriyaa thread and how it came about.


----------



## insouciantguru

Hindi speakers usually would not use the word "tafsiil" in my opinion.


----------



## Qureshpor

insouciantguru said:


> Hindi speakers usually would not use the word "tafsiil" in my opinion.


But supposing some do, as a Hindi speaker how do you understand the sentence in question? And in order to explain it through the medium of English, how would you word it in English?


----------



## insouciantguru

I honestly am not familiar with the usage and true meaning of this word, so I'll hold back any comment, QP Sahab.


----------



## Qureshpor

insouciantguru said:


> I honestly am not familiar with the usage and true meaning of this word, so I'll hold back any comment, QP Sahab.


That is no problem whatsoever and I respect your honesty.


----------



## Qureshpor

I've searched for "tafsiil kar lo","tafsiil karo", "tafsiil kareN" and "tafsiil kiijiye" in Devanagri but did n't find any examples.


----------



## marrish

^maybe in Latin characters?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> ^maybe in Latin characters?


No, in Devanagri. Once again, please post any findings because I am not claiming I have any particular expertise in these searches.


----------



## Wolverine9

QURESHPOR said:


> I've searched for "tafsiil kar lo","tafsiil karo", "tafsiil kareN" and "tafsiil kiijiye" in Devanagri but did n't find any examples.



Did you try _tafsiil _or _taphsiil_?


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> Did you try _tafsiil _or _taphsiil_?


The latter.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> No, in Devanagri. Once again, please post any findings because I am not claiming I have any particular expertise in these searches.


In Latin characters, there are only two results available for ''tafsil karo'', out of which one in Punjabi. All results are originating in Pakistan and have different meaning than the one presented in the OP.


----------



## Qureshpor

If any Hindi speaker on the planet who reads Hindi Newspapers, magazines, short stories or novels and is reading this post, I would be grateful for any citation or indeed sightings of "tafsiil karnaa" usage.


----------

